# Stompa, Orks, new Dark Elves from Warhammer World



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Went to Warhammer World tonight to play my first ever game of Fantasy. Went to the gallery to have a peek at the 'Eavy Metal/Studio armies with Kinson who hadn't been in a while. Came across these unpainted new releases:

*Stompa*




























*Grots*










*ORK! (What's iz face?! :laugh*










*Dark Elves*





































That's all folks. There were a couple more Orks and some Lizardmen but as I only had my phone on me this is the best I could do. Don't really know why I didn't take more to be honest! Nothing new I don't think anyway.

Think I'll take my HD camcorder next time and do a virtual tour of the gallery... If I'm allowed!


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

you do know that apart from the stompa which is in a previous thread all those models are either out or in this months WD


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

your master said:


> you do know that apart from the stompa which is in a previous thread all those models are either out or in this months WD


I do know, yes. I thought it might interest people.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It actually was nice to see that the stompa head does suck but hopefully there are other head options. Otherwise it's time to convert it like mad or just figure out how to get the front end of the new battle wagon to look like the head of a stompa.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the stompa head actually looks nice :grin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that stompa looks superb


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

im not an ork player but the new stompa looks really good. it took them long enough to start making things like that. can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. The stompa looks cool.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW! Have to say that the Stompa is looking astounding! Even I want one :wink:

Thanks for the pics Syph, I went to Warhammer world a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately they weren't there then .


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

orky1 said:


> Thanks for the pics. The stompa looks cool.





Red Corsairs said:


> WOW! Have to say that the Stompa is looking astounding! Even I want one :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the pics Syph, I went to Warhammer world a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately they weren't there then .


No probs. As I only live 10 mins away I'm hoping to get down weekly, be it for a wonder round or a game. Expect more pics and hopefully *videos*.

Observations on those models - the Elves look _much_ better in the flesh/metal than they do in WD when those pics found their way onto Warseer. The one on the steed looks decent enough and I'd stick him on a Cold One anyway. The steed does have skinny legs though. I also like the female Dreadlord and pointy-Dreadlord, even though those 3 were panned by the majority on Warseer.

The Ork landing with the claw feet (can we put a name to that beautiful face? :biggrin is an absolutely awesome model.

Stompa is _huge_. And looks like it needs a lot of glue! I just wonder how long it takes to assemble. Plastic grots looked crappy. Although so do the metal ones IMO, but the plastic ones would be cheap crap models! :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph said:


> No probs. As I only live 10 mins away I'm hoping to get down weekly, be it for a wonder round or a game. Expect more pics and hopefully *videos*.


Well I don't live anywhere near as close to Head office as you but still close enough (50 odd minutes away) to be able to get a visit in quarterly which is good enough for me. It's a wonderful place and all, with the Bugmans Bar being a good quality Pub in itself. My only criticism about the place is that they don't have enough stock in often enough (GW or FW) especially considering they're just accross the road from each other (not even that really).



Syph said:


> Observations on those models - the Elves look _much_ better in the flesh/metal than they do in WD when those pics found their way onto Warseer. The one on the steed looks decent enough and I'd stick him on a Cold One anyway. The steed does have skinny legs though. I also like the female Dreadlord and pointy-Dreadlord, even though those 3 were panned by the majority on Warseer.


I did catch a glimpse of these when I visited, and yes they certainly are better looking than the pictures taken for White Dwarf. Personally I think GW needs new photographers as this isn't the first time, it's been the case several times over the last year or so.



Syph said:


> The Ork landing with the claw feet (can we put a name to that beautiful face? :biggrin is an absolutely awesome model.


I'm assuming you mean THIS one, if that's the case, you can call him Ork Warboss Zagstruk :grin:



Syph said:


> Stompa is _huge_. And looks like it needs a lot of glue! I just wonder how long it takes to assemble. Plastic grots looked crappy. Although so do the metal ones IMO, but the plastic ones would be cheap crap models! :mrgreen:


I bet it'll take a lot of glue yeah... it'd more than likely be worth while though looking at the thing. I have to disagree on the Grots, I've always had a softt spot for grots, though that's merely a matter of opinion.

Thanks again for posting these! I forgot to +rep you for them last time


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Well I don't live anywhere near as close to Head office as you but still close enough (50 odd minutes away) to be able to get a visit in quarterly which is good enough for me. It's a wonderful place and all, with the Bugmans Bar being a good quality Pub in itself. My only criticism about the place is that they don't have enough stock in often enough (GW or FW) especially considering they're just accross the road from each other (not even that really).


Thanks for the rep mate. 

Yeah Peterborough isn't too far - last time I went to Peterborough I was about 10, for the final game of the season and Forest got promoted :laugh:

Stock on the shelves is undoubtedly crap. But at least you can have same day mail order there and FW has free delivery IIRC when ordered in store.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph said:


> Yeah Peterborough isn't too far - last time I went to Peterborough I was about 10, for the final game of the season and Forest got promoted :laugh:


Well, Posh are shit :wink: (they have the odd good game though)



Syph said:


> Stock on the shelves is undoubtedly crap. But at least you can have same day mail order there and FW has free delivery IIRC when ordered in store.


Yep, that's right.

Sorry, I'm not setting a good example of keeping on topic  Back on topic:

I wonder how much the Stompa will cost, anybody heard anything on this matter?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Well, Posh are shit :wink: (they have the odd good game though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think there's more in the other thread, but I'm sure I saw $90/£60 on BoLS.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

£60, that surprises me. To me it looks quite a lot bigger than a Baneblade therefore I'd have expected it to be around the £75-80 mark. Not that I'm complaining :grin:.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice to see these unpainted. Thanks!


----------



## LawLess (Jan 11, 2009)

its been passed down the grape vine that it will be £60 as will the new baneblade varient tanks. but its not been set in stone yet.
i mean the gaming board was set as £100 pounds but eventualy came out at £150 so we will see.
it is intresting seeing it unpainted it gives you a little idea of how it could possible fit together.

law (GW staffer)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information mate.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah cheers! One of my local staffers says he thinks they'll be £60 aswell.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

We have had the trade promotional stuff though and they are both £60 Although, like someone else said. The gameboard....... Maybe , and i understand this may be a really really simple explaination, but it may be as cheap simply because its just thin panels of plastic as apposed to the baneblade that maybe took more in the way of moulding ect. Or maybe Games Workshop are trying to keep the cost down for us gamers.............

As for warhammer world, bugmans is a great bar! Although i spend more on bloody keyrings and badges than on beer these days!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

From what i have seen and herd the Stompa will cost $95US.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LawLess said:


> its been passed down the grape vine that it will be £60 as will the new baneblade varient tanks. but its not been set in stone yet.
> i mean the gaming board was set as £100 pounds but eventualy came out at £150 so we will see.
> it is intresting seeing it unpainted it gives you a little idea of how it could possible fit together.
> 
> law (GW staffer)





Syph said:


> I do know, yes. I thought it might interest people.


+rep to the both of you for the info and pics. Thanks!


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Online stores are advertising the Stompa discounted at £45.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

yay stompa, an answer to my friends baneblade. "hey alex can u guess wat i have behind my back ....hehehe"


45 stirling...wow cheaper than the baneblade too.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

So is the stompa more like a tank or more like a titan?

Z


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Darkseer said:


> Online stores are advertising the Stompa discounted at £45.


Aye. One I use regularly has it at £45 and also has the box art, for those interested.



Ztrain said:


> So is the stompa more like a tank or more like a titan?
> 
> Z


Well, I think it's classed as a 'super heavy'. Whether that's a tank or titan, I dunno. We need a sneaky Ork git to confirm it :laugh:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Super Heavies are Tanks but I thought Stompas were classed as Titans. Though I may be wrong (and most likely am :wink.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

as far as i know they are classed as titans but dont forget it is an ork construct so it could be really weak armour wise.

i was down in notts this weekend too like most had a good look at it too it is impressive but they never do things like that for any of the other armies


----------

